# Evolution: Monolithische Chips oder mehrere DIEs unterm Heatspreader?



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2008)

Zuerst einmal: Monolithische Chips sich der klssische Normalfall.
Erst seit der Heatspreader in Mode gekommen ist, weiß der Verbraucher nicht mehr, was unter der Haube steckt.

Ich habe gestern abend diesen Artikel bei Heise gefunden.

Die Aussage, über die ich gestolpert bin, bildet den Schluß des Artikels:
"Bisher war es üblich, einen High-End-Chip zu entwickeln, der als Grundlage für die abgespeckten, preisgünstigeren Varianten dient. Seit der Radeon-HD-3000-Serie wählt AMD einen anderen Weg und entwickelt stattdessen eine leistungsfähige GPU der oberen Mittelklasse, deren Doppelpack Radeon HD 3870 X2 dann das Flaggschiff bildet. Dies habe den Vorteil, den Performance- und High-End-Markt gleichzeitig bedienen zu können, und verspreche auch eine bessere Ausbeute bei der Produktion als große, monolithische Chips, sagt Bergman. Im Hinblick auf den kürzlich vorgestellten GT200 von Nvidia, der mit 1,4 Milliarden Transistoren, einer Chipfläche von 576 mm2 und bis zu 236 Watt neue Rekorde in Bezug auf Größe und Leistungsaufnahme aufstellt, äußerte sich der Grafikchef von AMD dahingehend, dass dieser wohl der letzte Einzelchip des Mitbewerbers im High-End-Segment sei und dass künftig dort ebenfalls Multi-GPU-Karten zum Einsatz kommen sollen."

Wir alle erinnern uns, das AMD behauptete, 2 Dualcores unter einem Heatspreader wären kein echter Quadcore und man müsse im Vergleich mit 2 Dualcores mit Leistungsverlusten rechnen, als Intel beim Core2Quad Q6600 zwei DIEs unter einem Heatspreader vereinte.

Tatsächlich finden wir diesen Leistungsverlust.
Auch bei GPUs.

Motherboards mit zwei Sockeln stellen nicht die doppelte CPU-Leistung zur Verfügung, SLI- oder Crossfire-Verbünde stellen nicht die doppelte oder ganzzahlig-mehrfache GPU-Leistung zur Verfügung.

Der Leistungsverlust von zwei DIEs unterm Heatspreader? Unbekannt. Aber wahrscheinlich auch vorhanden.

Stimmt die Aussage des Artikels bzw das Zitat von Rick Bergman, so widerspricht ATI damit dem Mutterkonzern AMD.

Und wenn NVidia wirklich nachzieht, macht dann nicht Intels Vorbild Q6600 Schule? Ist AMD dann mit dem Phenom nicht auf dem Holzweg?
Geht der Trend weg vom monolithischen Chip?

Meine Schlußfolgerung aus dem zitat oben:
Wir werden in Zukunft eine vorraussehbarere, langweiligere und weniger innovative Entwicklung bei CPUs und GPUs beobachten.

1. Man entwickelt monolithische Chips für den Mainstreammarkt, der ja auch die Haupteinnahmequelle darstellt.
2. Man verbaut 2 dieser Chips auf einer Platine für die Enthusiasten.
3. Man verbaut später 2 dieser Chips unter einem Heatspreader als Chiprefresh.
4. Man entwickelt aus den beiden Chips wieder einen monolithischen und stellt ihn als Mainstreamchip der nächsten Generation vor.

Man darf also gespannt sein, wie der erste Octacore, ATIs HD X58xx oder Nvidias G3xx aussehen werden.

Was denkt Ihr?


----------

